
The Climate-Friendly Vegetable You Ought to Eat - devy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/30/dining/kelp-seaweed-recipes.html
======
drallison
Kombu, dried kelp, makes a nice soup base and is readily available in oriental
markets. Fresh or fresh frozen kelp would be interesting, but I have not seen
it in the market.

------
paulrpotts
TL;DR/spoiler: it's kelp

